# Anti-Aliasing & Anisotrope Filterung: Wie spielt ihr normalerweise? (2012)



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2012)

Mit welchen AA-/AF-Einstellungen spielt ihr die meiste Zeit? Und warum? Ist eure Kombination nicht vertreten, dann gebt sie bitte im Thread an. 

*Das Ergebnis der Umfrage bestimmt mit, welche Einstellungen wir in Zukunft in Benchmarks vorziehen.*

Vergangene Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...f-einstellungen-spielst-du-normalerweise.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anti-Aliasing & Anisotrope Filterung: Wie spielt ihr normalerweise?*

Da ist keine Umfrage *SCNR*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anti-Aliasing & Anisotrope Filterung: Wie spielt ihr normalerweise?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Da ist keine Umfrage *SCNR*


 
Da hat jemand wohl nix Besseres zu tun. *SCNR*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2012)

Hm? Was sich neckt, das... ömmm...  

Die Standardprozedur - 

[x] 4xMSAA + 16xAF


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Februar 2012)

Immer das, was mit spielbaren Fps geht, am meisten:
_[x]2x MSAA/4:1 AF_
Und dazu noch SMAA


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2012)

[X] 2x SGSSAA/16:1 AF

i.d.R.


----------



## Thallassa (2. Februar 2012)

Mormal 8x msaa und 16:1af, sofern möglich auch mlaa


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2012)

Also das beste was mein PC und das Spiel hergibt.

Im Idealfall 4xSGSSAA und 16:1 AF, aber z.b. in BF 3 begnüge ich mich mit dem Schärfefilter da ich nicht mit 30 FPS im Multiplayer daddeln will nur damit ich 4 x MSAA habe.

Aber in alles Spielen in denen es mir möglich ist aktiviere ich SGSSAA: Stalker, Cod, UT3-Engine Spiele, ME2...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2012)

Im Moment zock ich hauptsächlich Skyrim. Also 4x AA , 8 x AF. Läuft sehr flüssig und sieht gut aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2012)

AF immer auf Anschlag, aber bei AA variiere ich manchmal, zurzeit benutze ich zb kein AA.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2012)

[X] 4x MSAA/16:1 AF

Da ich häufig alte Spiele zocke, meistens diese Einstellungen, manchmal auch 8x MSAA. In neuen Spielen notgedrungen mit niedrigsten Einstellungen ohne alles.  Hätte ich aber eine gute Karte, würde ich 4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF bevorzugen; habs einmal in Aktion gesehen, seitdem denke ich mehrmals täglich ans Aufrüsten.


----------



## alm0st (2. Februar 2012)

[x] _8x MSAA/16:1 AF_ 

Mein Standard, wobei ich im Moment viel mit SGSAA rumspiele


----------



## KaterTom (2. Februar 2012)

AF immer 16x. Da, wo es die Leistung der Grakas zulässt gerne 4xSGSSAA.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Februar 2012)

8x MSAA/16:1 AF - wenn's sich nicht ausgeht, dann 4x MSAA/16:1 AF.


----------



## XXTREME (2. Februar 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Hm? Was sich neckt, das... ömmm...
> 
> Die Standardprozedur -
> 
> [x] 4xMSAA + 16xAF


 

[x] _8x MSAA/16:1 AF

Das ist die Standardprozedur 
_


----------



## BikeRider (2. Februar 2012)

[x] Ganz andere Kombination - Kommt immer aufs Spiel an, ob es dann noch flüssig läuft.


----------



## Kraizee (2. Februar 2012)

[x] Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert

...weil ich "nomalerweise" die Settings pro Spiel anpasse!_ 
_


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2012)

4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF

Wenn die Leistung nicht ausreicht auch mal mit 4x/8x AAA/16:1AF


----------



## guna7 (2. Februar 2012)

[x] 4x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## LSSJBroly (2. Februar 2012)

[x] meistens mit 4x SGSSAA / 16:1 AF

Vor allem Skyrim profitiert davon einfach nur großartig. Wenn die Performance mal nicht ganz reicht, dann auch mal mit 4x MSAA + 2x SGSSAA. Selbst dann ist das Bild sehr viel ruhiger und es lässt sich immer noch ganz gut spielen.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Februar 2012)

normal 8xMSAA/16xAF, solange die FPS es zulassen


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Februar 2012)

_[x] Ganz andere Kombination

_Hängt eher vom Spiel ab und was meine Karte in dem leistet...
Eine Mehrfachauswahl wäre vllt auch sinnvoller gewesen!

- BF3 ohne MSAA, nur FXAA
- CS 1.6 8x AA + 16xAF
- Fifa12 4xMSAA + FXAA + Downsampling von 2520x1576 auf 1680x1050


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2012)

Keine Mehrfachauswahl, weil jeder eine bestimmte Kombination hat, die besonders oft zum Einsatz kommt. "Das schwankt stark" mag stimmen, aber auf dieser Basis können wir keine Einstellungen festtackern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

[x]_4x MSAA/16:1 AF

dicht gefolgt von _8x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (2. Februar 2012)

immer mindestens 4x u 16x AF!!!


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Februar 2012)

[x] 8x SGSSAA/16:1 AF bei sehr alte Spiele wie Unreal, Deus Ex 1/2, usw...  32xS (2x 2SS + 8x MS)/16:1 AF benutze ich auch gern! 

Bei moderne Spiele ab 2008 ändere ich die Einstellungen je nach Spiel, denn nicht jeder Spiel zwingt jeder Rechner in die Knie.


----------



## IconX (2. Februar 2012)

Spiele meist in 4x MSAA und 16:1 AF - der Unterschied zu 8fachem AA ist einfach zu gering. Da investiert man die Leistung doch lieber anderswo hin. 

Bei alten Spielen dann auch gerne SGSSAA - jenachdem, wie viel möglich ist.


----------



## DA-Beginner (2. Februar 2012)

16:1 AF und AA so hoch wie geht wenn möglich kombiniert (SSAA + MSAA) (alte Spiele z.b: Indurgency, BF 2... mit 16S)


----------



## OdlG (2. Februar 2012)

1xAA und 16:1 AF  nur bei alten spielen 4x SSAA


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2012)

Üblicherweise 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, wenn mehr geht nutze ich das natürlich gerne, SSAA bei alten Spielen ist immer wieder hübsch.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. Februar 2012)

1x AA/16x AF 

Bei einigen Spielen schalte dort AA ein und nur ein paar bieten auch höhere Auflösungen an (z.B. Arma) => Downsampling?
Beim Treiber (NV)  kann ich Multisample,Supersample & Csaa auswählen. 
Wie immer wollte ich mich damit mal beschäftigen aber


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Üblicherweise 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, wenn mehr geht nutze ich das natürlich gerne, SSAA bei alten Spielen ist immer wieder hübsch.


So ist es.
Zumindest in Spielen wo ich die Leistung nicht in TH umsetzen darf. Dort wird es dann eher eng mit dem 4xMSAA.


----------



## Freeak (2. Februar 2012)

[X] 8x MSAA/16:1 AF

Gerade in 1920x1080 Schaut das Extrem gut aus, insbesonders Ältere Titel wie HL 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

Probier mal SSAA aus, das ist noch extrem besserer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, volle Lotte. 8x MSAA ingame und im Catalyst Control Center auf Supersampling plus Edge-Detect-Downfilter. Göttlich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ACDSee (2. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> im Catalyst Control Center auf Supersampling plus Edge-Detect-Downfilter. Göttlich.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



So zocke ich gerade Chaos Empire (Diablo 2 Mod). Sonst sind 800*600 auf 24" einfach nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Februar 2012)

IdR. [x] 8x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## -Fux- (3. Februar 2012)

[x] 4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF

Falls meine Hardware schwächelt, reduziere lieber Details und gönne mir Supersampling, als unter irgendwelchen flimmernden "üb0r-Schatten" und "Meg0r Reflexionen" zu leiden 
Nur im äußersten Notfall (oder bei fehlende Unterstützung) verzichte ich auf Supersampling.


----------



## Anna83 (3. Februar 2012)

[x]_ 8x MSAA/16:1 AF

Fast immer .
_


----------



## MysticBinary82 (3. Februar 2012)

Momentan eigentlich meistens, wenn es geht 4x SGSSAA inkl. 16x AF ansonsten 4x MSAA 16x AF


----------



## To_by_b (3. Februar 2012)

8x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2012)

Schwankt bei mir Stark, da Spieleabhängig.


----------



## MasterSax (3. Februar 2012)

je nach was das spiel her gibt


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Februar 2012)

Kommt darauf an aber zu meißt 4 x MSAA + 16 x AF


----------



## Infernalracing (3. Februar 2012)

[x] 4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF
(Sofern mir die Nvidia flüssige Bildraten Schenkt!)


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

4xSGSSAA + 16:1 AF 
Dank neuer Grafikkarten geht das, aber wohl nur solange bis der WQHD Monitor da ist


----------



## steveO (3. Februar 2012)

Die Standardprozedur - 

[x] 4xMSAA + 16xAF[/QUOTE]
ja mann = ) genauso sehe ich das auch ! ^^



  da fühlen sich aber viele geistig überfordert xD hahahaha 9,15%


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

Überwiegend speile ich mit _4x MSAA/16:1 AF.
_Warum? Ganz einfach, ich habe mich in Punkto eigene Spiele noch nicht so richtig mit den AA-Arten beschäftig und mir angeschaut
was man schönes machen kann. In der Theorie finde ich andere AA-Modi interessant und lese auch gern darüber, aber bei eigenen 
Spiel wird wohl aus Gewohnheit nichts anderes genutzt. Zumal Supersampling oder Downsampling bei meinen Spielen eine Slideshow
herverrufen.

MfG


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Februar 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:


> ...Zumal Supersampling oder Downsampling bei meinen Spielen eine Slideshow
> herverrufen.
> 
> MfG


 
Und welche Spiele sind das? Denn du hast ein i7 2600k + GTX 580 SC, das ist auf keinen Fall eine lahme Maschine.


----------



## Ceyone (3. Februar 2012)

_4x MSAA/16:1 AF

Falls die Graka das packt.
Nur halt nicht bei Spielen wie BF3(MP)....
_


----------



## Entelodon (4. Februar 2012)

_4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF (wenn es geht...)

AF 16x ist immer eingestellt...
_


----------



## Radfahrer (4. Februar 2012)

Treiberseitiges Downsampling (2880x1800 @ 24" nat.1920x1200), danach noch je nach Spiel von ganz zart (2xMSAA/16xAF) bis ganz hart (8xSGSSAA/32xCSAA+16xAF).

Semper vivat DS !


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2012)

Wann immer es geht 4x SGSSAA. 16x AF hab ich per Treiber forciert - ist also fast immer aktiv (es sei denn das Spiel übernimmt die Einstellung nicht und bietet auch keine Option für 16x AF).


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Februar 2012)

In der Regel 4xMSAA/16xAF, bei älteren Spielen durchaus aber auch höhere einstellungen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2012)

bei den meisten Games wohl

[X] 8x MSAA/16:1 AF 

Da es meistens die Ingame-Max Einstellungen sind und ich zu faul bin um im Treiber zu experimentieren


----------



## NCphalon (4. Februar 2012)

[x] ganz anders

Wer spielt schon alle Games mit den selben Settings? Ich hau das maximale rein was flüssig läuft und das sieht bei AoE3 halt anders aus als bei Witcher 2^^


----------



## Homerclon (4. Februar 2012)

So hoch wie Möglich, also wie die Leistung meiner GraKa es beim Spiel ermöglicht, _immer mit 16:1 AF._
Sofern das Spiel überhaupt AA zulässt. Wenn nicht, notfalls auch MLAA.

Das hilft euch natürlich nicht weiter, daher:
2xAA (egal ob MS oder SS) finde ich unzureichend, man sieht noch immer viele Treppen.
Wäre für Tests mit: 4x, 8x MSAA sowie 4x SSAA.
AF generell auf 16:1.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2012)

[X]Andere: 1xAA 16xAF. Selten mal 4/16 oder 1/8 (je nach Leistung), wenn z.B. Alpha-Geflimmer überhand nimmt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

[x] 8x MSAA/8:1 AF

Wiso auch nicht bei der Grafikkarte


----------



## ToTm@n (4. Februar 2012)

[x] _Ganz andere Kombination (Kommentarpflicht!)_ 

16:1 AF immer alles andere je nach Game und Auslastung!


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2012)

2x MSAA/8:1 AF


----------



## headcracker (5. Februar 2012)

[x] 8x MSAA/8:1 AF


----------



## Pyrypers (5. Februar 2012)

kommt aber immer aufs spiel an...


----------



## deftones (5. Februar 2012)

_2x MSAA/16:1 AF --> sehe kaum noch einen unterschied zu 4x, da hab ich lieber mehr fps
_


----------



## Placebo (5. Februar 2012)

16 AF ist immer Standard, beim AA experimentiere ich zur Zeit, hab aber meistens (noch!) 4x AA aktiviert. Im nächsten Monat siehts vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Februar 2012)

Nicht's davon


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2012)

Du spielst also weder mit noch ohne AA/AF?  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion (6. Februar 2012)

Eine Mehrfachauswahl wäre hier evtl. besser gewesen. Meistens nutze ich tatsächlich 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, aber auch öfters mal 2xSGSSAA oder auch MSAA+FXAA (BF3)
Kommt hier wirklich auf das Spiel an.


----------



## rama (6. Februar 2012)

MSAA und AF sollten eventuell getrennt betrachtet werden.
16x AF kostet fast nichts aber schon 4x MSAA kann die FPS halbieren (Dead Space z.B.).


----------



## PaTHoS (7. Februar 2012)

[x] _Ganz andere Kombinationen_ 

Naja, eigentlich stell ich immer ULTRA oder sowas ein....mein PC stellt alles dar.

Nee Scherz, aber ich hau soweit alles rein was geht, 8x AA und 16x AF geht meistens. Jedenfalls muss es über 30fps liegen. BF3 zock ich (noch) nicht wegen Origin.
MW3 rennt wie butter. Serious Sam 3 BFE bin ich jetzt fast durch, Grafik auf Ultra in 1920x1200 fps auf 60Hz festgenagelt. 

Leider ist mein sysprofile nicht aktuell.

Intel Core i7-2700k // Gainward Phantom GTX570 1280MB // 8GB DDR3@1600 // OCZ Vertex 3


----------



## Octopoth (7. Februar 2012)

[x] _8x MSAA/16:1 AF_ 

Wenn die FPS es zulassen dann diese Settings, ansonsten 4x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Februar 2012)

_4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF_


_Kommt auch eine bisschen auf der Spiel an! BF3 kann ich leider nicht mit SGSSAA nutzten da mir die Power fehlt. In Alten Spielen nutzen ich auch gern DS+4/8xSGSSAA. AF ist Standard mäßig auf 16xHQ-AF gestellt !
_


----------



## Sixxer (8. Februar 2012)

[x] alles off da nur online


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2012)

_Gerade_ online ist es von Vorteil, ein sauberes Bild zu haben. Du brauchst also eine neue Grafikkarte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Homerclon (8. Februar 2012)

In WorldofTanks verzichte ich sogar auf ein paar Grafik-Features, um Anti-Aliasing aktivieren zu können.
(Nicht wegen der FPS, sondern weil AA sonst nicht aktivierbar ist. Und wenn man es im Treiber erzwingt, kommt es zu Problemen.)

Also die Begründung AA wegen Online nicht zu aktivieren, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Fantom (9. Februar 2012)

ich hab früher meistens 4xAA 16HQAF angehabt, seitdem ich SLI habe mach ich immer das maximale was geht, also Bulletstorm 4xSGSSAA, Operation fashpoint downsampling 2880 auf 1920 mit 2xSSAA und 16 HQAF, Crysis 1 high config+ HD texturen und 4xSSAA, 16HQAF, Crysis2 0xAA, meine lieblingseinstellung ist jetzt aber downsampling und 2xSSAA wenn es geht

insgesamt eine sehr blöde umfrage


----------



## Smoke (9. Februar 2012)

Alles auf Anschlag, solange es mein system von der Leistung her zulässt!!!


----------



## Wincenty (9. Februar 2012)

[x] geistig überfordert wobei Grafikkarte überfordet treffender wäre ich knall das Maximum bis ich min 35-45fps hab, das ist absolute Nullgrenze drunter? ohne mich! was die 4890 hergibt soll sie hergeben


----------



## EyeHaveYou (10. Februar 2012)

Alles auf Max. solange die FPS hochgenug ist.


----------



## Ananas! (10. Februar 2012)

ich spiel immer mit den höchsten Ingame Einstellungen, und verändere nichts via Treiber.


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2012)

SMAA + 2xSGSSAA + 16xAF

Für mich ist das der beste Kompromiss aus Performance und Optik.


----------



## Falcon (10. Februar 2012)

4x AA, 16x AF. Bei mehr als 4x AA sehe ich bei den meisten Titeln eh keinen Unterschied, also warum Leistung verschwenden. 16x AF dagegen ist ein Muss.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Februar 2012)

Das Standardmenü ist immer 4xMSAA/16xAF. 
Ab und zu auch gerne SGSSAA - mit den passenden Compatibility-Bits. Die müssen leider oft sein - einfach nur blind SGSSAA draufzuknallen führt nicht immer zu optimalen Ergebnissen. Sich die richtige Mischung zusammenzusuchen artet manchmal schon in Arbeit aus.


----------



## Ironclad (11. Februar 2012)

_Natürlich __8x MSAA/16:1 AF.

Warum auch nicht mit meiner HD 5970 kann man sich das schon gönnen.
_


----------



## DaMikexXxn (12. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele battlefield 3 und skyrim auf 1920x1080 auf 64xCSAA SLi und alles auf mximalste einstellungen .

2 x EVGA GTX 570 SC+ mit Backplates und 1090T auf 3,86Ghz x 6 Kerne

Bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. Februar 2012)

Downsampling 2880x1620.+2xAA 16xAF ingame 
Multisample nur wenn die leistung nicht reicht.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. Februar 2012)

Standard immer 8xMSAA/16xAF.
Wenns passt dann 24xEdge Detect.


----------



## refLye (13. Februar 2012)

0xAA/16xAF - sitze bisschen mehr als einen Meter vom Bildschirm weg, sehe keine Pixel und kann damit Leistung sparen, so potent ist die HD 4850 nicht mehr.


----------



## Stahli (13. Februar 2012)

[x] ganz andere kobination

so hoch wie möglich und so niedrig wie nötig


----------



## Megael (13. Februar 2012)

_Ganz andere Kombination (Kommentarpflicht!)

_Je nach Spiel das höchste, das ich flüssig spielen kann^^


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Februar 2012)

[x] Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert  dieses thema ist immer an mir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2012)

[x] meistens _8x MSAA/16:1 AF_


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

meist 4-8xMSAA/16:1 AF...

Gruß


----------



## u21 (15. Februar 2012)

kein AA / 16:1 AF


----------



## MBaumi (15. Februar 2012)

[Andere Kombination]
Crysis 2 packt meine Karte beispielsweise nicht auf 8x,
während ich das bei MW3 machen kann  D.h. immer andere Einstellungen


----------



## Mazzel-92 (15. Februar 2012)

[X] _4x MSAA/16:1 AF_


----------



## espanol (16. Februar 2012)

Joa also AF muss bei mir auf Anschlag stehen - komme ohne garnicht aus. AA benutz ich meistens 4x MSAA, aber variiere um min durchschnittlich 50fps zu haben, darunter ist es kein Vergnügen. Wäre mit meinem antiken PC auch nicht anders möglich!


----------



## Standeck (16. Februar 2012)

x Ganz andere Kombi

Ich spiele fast zu 95% per 50% Downsampling und dann schalte ich je nach dem Spiel und Leistungsreserven noch höhere Stufen von "normalem" AA ein. Beispielsweise 8x MSAA + FXAA bei Skyrim. Bei Hl2, Portal 2 oder ähnlichen Spielen die wenig Leistung brauchen erzwinge ich dann noch zusätzlich 2x bis 8x SGSSAA, bis am Schluss noch genug FPS für flüssiges Spielen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2012)

FXAA sieht schrecklich aus  

Das ist quasi der Konsolen-Emulation-Modus, sieht aus als wenn 720p auf 1080p hochskaliert ist, weil alles so unscharf wird


----------



## Cosaks (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab immer das gefühl wenn ich AA/AF oder irgendeine andere Art von Kantenglättung dazuschalte, bekomme ich nicht mehr so ein Ruckelfreies Bild wie ohne(immer über 100 FPS). Spiele wie CSS und Battlefield immer ohne Kantenglättung, alles was kein Ego shooter ist, alles was ich kann


----------



## zombie82 (17. Februar 2012)

was interessiert mich die kantenglättung oder schärfe der texturen wenn es mich viel mehr interessiert in welche richtung ich fahre, laufe oder schiesse? 

bei mir kommt es immer auf das spiel an und ist natürlich auch durch meine hardware begrenzt, wobei ich nie wert auf kantenglättung gelegt hab und ich denke auch das werd ich nie ^^


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Februar 2012)

Das ganze Bild wird aber durch Kantenglättung ruhiger und sauberer dargestellt. Ohne Kantenglättung flimmern Kanten indirekt bzw. die Zacken bewegen sich. 
Ist das Bild nun aber glatt, sauber und ruhig, hebt sich evtl. der Gegner in Bewegung, von dem vielleicht nur ein Teil zu sehen ist, besser von der Umgebung ab.
Andererseits wirkt das Bild ohne Bildverbesserung "nativ"-klar und nicht irgendwie so "aufpoliert". Kann aber auch Einbildung sein, ich weiß es nicht. 
Wenn es die Graka zulässt, stelle ich 4xaa, 2xssaa & 8xaf ein. Ansonsten halt 2xaa oder off - geht auch


----------



## Glen (20. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele meistens 2~4MSAA und kein Anisotrope Filterung, weil ich das eh net sehe oder darauf achte.


----------



## Dan23 (20. Februar 2012)

_[Ganz andere Kombination]
Das kommt auf das Spiel an und was meine HD 5770 mitmacht.
_


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2012)

@Dan23: Da haste ja net viel Auswahl 

Wann immer es geht nehm ich 4xSGSSAA oder 1,5-faches DS+FXAA. In manchen Fällen geht sogar DS und SGSSAA  Flimmern wurde von mir zum Staatsfeind Nummer Eins erklärt! Wie man die Unterschiede nicht sehen/bemerken kann ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Da frage ich mich wie solche Leute sich im Straßenverkehr bewegen


----------



## erel68 (21. Februar 2012)

[x] _Ganz andere Kombination

Eigentlich 4xMSAA + 16:1AF, da aber im CCC auf Edge-detect gestellt 12xMSAA
_


----------



## uk3k (22. Februar 2012)

[x]1xMSAA/16:1AF da dank Eyefinity Auflösung weder meine Rechenleistung noch mein Gigabyte VRAM für Kantenglättung hinreichen^^

Ausnahme CoD & Co: Da gehen natürlich 4xMSAA + 16:1AF 

mfg


----------



## g-13mrnice (24. Februar 2012)

[X] _4x MSAA/16:1 AF

Bietet mei den meisten meiner Games ein gutes Verhätnis aus Optik und passabler Framerate
_


----------



## Jan565 (24. Februar 2012)

[X] 4xMSAA /8:1 AF bei höheren Anforderungen um bessere FPS zu bekommen.

Aber an sonsten eigentlich immer 4xMSAA 16xAF


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Februar 2012)

Du wirst den Unterschied zwischen 16:1 und 8:1 AF höchstens messen, aber niemals fühlen können.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (24. Februar 2012)

Ja schon.... aber mir persönlich ist in den letzten paar Jahren kein wirklich relevanter Performanceunterschied zwischen 16 und 8:1 AF aufgefallen - auch nicht gemessen. Fühlen (sehen) kann man den Unterschied, wenn man auf einer weiten Ebene mit monochromem Schachbrettmuster steht - wie bei den beliebten Games mit Namen wie AF-Tester o.ä.  Ist aber nicht unbedingt ein gängiges Spielszenario.

In der Regel überlasse ich AF den Games selbst. Eingegriffen über den Treiber bzw. Gameprofilsettings wird erst, wenn mir wirklich was zu verwaschen oder matschig erscheint.

AF ist aber nicht wirklich das Problem - das ist bei vielen Games eher AA. Und da sehe ich Mängel beim AA oft als schwere Stimmungstöter


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Februar 2012)

@OctoCore

Was sind denn die Mängel?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja schon.... aber mir persönlich ist in den letzten paar Jahren kein wirklich relevanter Performanceunterschied zwischen 16 und 8:1 AF aufgefallen - auch nicht gemessen. Fühlen (sehen) kann man den Unterschied, wenn man auf einer weiten Ebene mit monochromem Schachbrettmuster steht - wie bei den beliebten Games mit Namen wie AF-Tester o.ä.  Ist aber nicht unbedingt ein gängiges Spielszenario.


Z.B. Kopfsteinpflaster in Oblivion kommt da recht nah dran und zeigt die Wirkung von AF auch ähnlich auffällig.


----------



## usopia (25. Februar 2012)

_[x] 4x SGSSAA/16:1 AF
_
...und falls zu wenig FPS schalte ich meist runter auf 2x SGSSAA.


----------



## kbyte (26. Februar 2012)

Mal so, mal so: Vom schöden Post-Processing-AA bis hin zu Downsmpling alles was die Graka gerade hergibt. Allerdings immer 16:1 AF.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. Kopfsteinpflaster in Oblivion kommt da recht nah dran und zeigt die Wirkung von AF auch ähnlich auffällig.


 
Ja... jetzt, wo du es schreibst, fällt es mir auch wieder ein. 



			
				N8Mensch2 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn die Mängel?



Das oft kein AA möglich ist, wäre schon mal der schwerste Mangel. Mit dem indirekten AA per Postprocessing, das es manchmal alternativ gibt (oder auch per Treiber nachgebügelt), werde ich nicht wirklich warm.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Februar 2012)

[x] Ganz andere Kombination

-> Immer das bestmögliche spielbare AA, aber das AF bleibt auf 16:1 per Treiber und Very HQ, da lass ich mir nicht von meiner Grafikkarte reinreden 
Sofern möglich natürlich OGSSAA in möglichst hoher Stufe, aber ich versuche immer mindestens 4x MSAA zu haben. 
Weniger ist nicht drin, weil ich starkes Kopfweh in den meisten spielen ohne AA bekomme, Strategiespiele ausgenommen.

Dann zieh ich lieber die Grafikarte etwas höher, oder stell ein paar Schatten weniger ein, als auf AA zu verzichten.


----------



## Ernsti (27. Februar 2012)

_4x MSAA/16:1 AF! Wird aber so langsam enge auf meiner gtx 280 _


----------



## CryptonNite (27. Februar 2012)

[x] Ganz andere Kombination (Kommentarpflicht!)

Wenn ich mit AA zocke, dann nur alte Sachen, wo ich 4x Rotated Grid Super Sampling aktivieren kann. Bald auch noch ein Level höher mit 8x...


----------



## Jagiełło (28. Februar 2012)

Hehe, ich nutze Sparse-Grid AA auf mit meiner Voodoo 5 6000.












...


----------



## snoooc (1. März 2012)

So wie meine 5770 es in 1680*1050 mit möglichst hohen Details zu lässt. Wenn es geht am besten alles am oberen Anschlag.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (1. März 2012)

Je nach Leistung entweder 2 oder 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF...

Eigentlich wird immer jedes quäntchen überschüssiger Leistung in die Bildqualität gebuttert


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. März 2012)

[x] 8x MSAA / 16:1 AF


----------



## Wired (5. März 2012)

Multisampling? Kommt für mich gar nicht in frage!  Ich benutz Downsampling  neben 16xAF mehr brauch ich eigentlich nit. Und mit meiner neuen Graka die noch diese Woche geliefert wird hab ich ein schwarzes Monster als Pixelbeschleuniger.


----------



## Useless (5. März 2012)

[x] Ganz andere Kombination: Ich stelle immer so viel wie ein, wie möglich ist. Am besten gefällt mir eine Mischung aus 4x MSAA, 2x2 OGSSAA und 4x SGSSAA. Bei der Texturfilterung benutze ich immer 16 x HQAF.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. März 2012)

viel lässt meine aktuelle Graka AN AA nicht zu daher ist es meistens aus. Aber auf 16x AF kann und will ich nicht verzichten! Auf Texturenmatsch reagier ich wesentlich allergischer als auf Treppchen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. März 2012)

[x] andere Kombination.
Schließe mich da Nixtreme an, AF ist mir wichtiger als AA, daher abhängig von den Frames-per-Second: Meist 4xAF oder 8xAF, wenn es geht höher. Bei ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 empfinde ich AA sowieso nicht für so wichtig...


----------



## Kuomo (7. März 2012)

[x] 8x MSAA/16:1 AF - wenn schonn denn schon, aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. März 2012)

Immer so viel, wie eben möglich. Das kommt natürlich ganz auf den Hardware-Hunger des Spiels an.


----------



## GF3lla (8. März 2012)

Wenn es die Engine und die Performance erlauben 4*SGSSAA, ansonsten tut es auch 4*MSAA, AF immer 16:1.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. März 2012)

4Xaa-16Xaf
was die meisten Games von haus aus haben, sofern das meine gtx460 1gb 850mhz pakt.Derzeit alles in 1680-1050


----------



## LordCama (10. März 2012)

meistens das beste wo ich aus meiner hardware herausholen kann, 
sprich ingame 8x MSAA (wobei im CCC als modus SSAA mit edge-detect filter ausgewählt sind) 
ups vergessen: AF meistens 8x je nach auch 16x (macht aber fast keinen unterschied mehr)


----------



## Fischer995 (14. März 2012)

Das was am höchsten im jeweiligen Game geht. Wenn dann nochwas rauszuholen is greif ich zu Downsampling.


----------



## kazzig (15. März 2012)

4x MSAA / 8:1 AF
Wenn ich noch höher gehe, sehe ich persönlich ingame nicht mehr so große Unterschiede.


----------



## Horilein (20. März 2012)

Das was die alte Pixelschleuder so hergibt,is ja nich dolle


----------



## tt7crocodiles (21. März 2012)

[x]_Ganz andere Kombination: _1x AA/16:1 AF oder 1x AA/8:1 AF
die mittlerweile sehr betagte HD 5870 packt in den neuen Spielen kein AA bei der Auflösung 2560x1600


----------



## Ein_Freund (22. März 2012)

X ganz andere Kombi

Kommt auf Spiel an manchmal nimm ich die höchste Einstellungen vom Spiel manchmal dies und jenes im Treiber^^


----------



## Andi90 (24. März 2012)

Also bei neuen Spielen lass ich die automatische Einstellung und bei Älteren wie z.B. Halflife 2 gleich volle pulle


----------



## plaGGy (27. März 2012)

4x MSAA und 16 AF, dazu idR von FullHD downsampled um ca 25%.

Derzeit ME 2 und 3, Skyrim, LoL.
Hält sich stabil im Vsync bereich.

Wenn allerdings die Keppler verfügbar und getestet sind, wird vermutlich ne neue GraKa kommen. Warte da noch auf den kleinen Bruder von der 680. Dann wird mit 79XX verglichen was mir besser passt. Will kein neues Netzteil, meins ist gerade so leise .

Denke dann kann manauch ne Stufe höher und/oder SGSSAA anmachen ohne das es unter die 30 FPS fällt.


----------



## Lorin (28. März 2012)

SPiele gewöhnlich mit 4xMSAA + 16:1 AF
ABER: Da ich nur in 1680x spiele kann ich in den meisten Fällen noch etwas aufdrehen, was dann entweder in SGSSA (per Geforce Tool) oder per Downsampling (manuelle Auflösung) stattfindet.
Bei weniger anspruchsvollen Spielen auch gerne 8xMSAA+16:1AF auch ggf kombiniert mit DS oder SGSSA per Tool.

Mit der kleinen Auflöung (mehr gibt der 22'' Monitor nicht her) kann man meist ordentlich aufdrehen, die GTX560Ti ist selten überfordert und 1GB VRam reichen da auch locker mit hohen AA Modi.
Versuche immer das Maximum rauszuholen was die Graka hergibt.... will die Rechenkapazitäten der GPU ja auch nutzen


----------



## Broow (7. April 2012)

Bei BF3 ohne MSAA und 2x/4x AF


----------



## On/OFF (8. April 2012)

was die meisten fps raushaut natürlich , bei angemessener Grafikqualität   in Full-hd    [x] 2xAA + 4x AF   ( 2x AA is Pficht  , wenn nicht 4x)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. April 2012)

Mich wundert, dass hier so viele nur 8xAF oder weniger verwenden.

Das kostet doch kaum Leistung, verbessert aber die Bildqualität schon stark


----------



## Kondar (11. April 2012)

16AF
AA schalte ich nur hin und wieder hinzu.


----------



## Java_Jim (11. April 2012)

Ich benutze immer die höchste (im Spiel verfügbare) AF-Stufe.

Je nach Spiel benutze ich dazu 4x oder 8x MSAA;
falls ein Spiel dann noch Reserven haben sollte, benutze ich SSAA.


----------



## Aufpassen (11. April 2012)

4x MSAA/16:1 AF

Bleibt einfach der Klassiker. (;


----------



## Cook1eX (12. April 2012)

AF auf Maximum, AA wird variiert je nach Spiel 
Meist mindestens 4xMSAA, bei BF3 momentan noch 2xMSAA


----------



## bravo-two-zero (16. April 2012)

_4x MSAA/16:1 AF

_


----------



## spionkaese (16. April 2012)

Hängt bei mir vom Spiel ab.
Teilweise SSAA 2x-4x (soweit es bei AMD denn funktioniert), abundzu MSAA (2x), und in manchen Spielen auch SMAA.
Hängt stark davon ab wie stark meine Grafikkarte gefordert ist.


----------



## blaidd (18. April 2012)

Soweit möglich 8xSSAA (Edge Detect Filter) und 16xAF (HQ)...  für den einen oder anderen Grafikhammer reicht die Power natürlich nicht, dann schalt ich eben entsprechend runter. (auch manche eigentlich weniger grafikintenisve Games machen Probleme- StarCraft II bspw.) Wenn's bei den besagten Hammern den überhaupt mal AA gibt (u.a. auch StarCraft II)  Bei älteren oder relativ anspruchslosen Games (zB. ältere UE3-Titel oder einige Strategietitel wie z.B. DoW II o. C&C-TW) geht auch mal 16xSSAA  Falls AA nicht unterstützt wird oder nur unbefriedigend, nehm ich SMAA, ist auch recht ansehnlich. Nicht allzuselten hau ich es auch einfach so dazu...

Allerdings bekomme ich bei relativ vielen neueren Spielen Probleme mit meinem VRAM, 1Gb reicht halt nicht mehr für AA-Orgien. Muß in näherer Zeit mal was neues her.


----------



## herthabsc21 (19. April 2012)

_8x MSAA/8:1 AF !!!
_


----------



## Hübie (20. April 2012)

blaidd schrieb:


> Soweit möglich 8x*SS*AA (Edge Detect Filter) und 16xAF (HQ)...  für den einen oder anderen Grafikhammer reicht die Power natürlich nicht, dann schalt ich eben entsprechend runter. (auch manche eigentlich weniger grafikintenisve Games machen Probleme- StarCraft II bspw.) Wenn's bei den besagten Hammern den überhaupt mal AA gibt (u.a. auch StarCraft II)  Bei älteren oder relativ anspruchslosen Games (zB. ältere UE3-Titel oder einige Strategietitel wie z.B. DoW II o. C&C-TW) geht auch mal *16xSS*AA  Falls AA nicht unterstützt wird oder nur unbefriedigend, nehm ich SMAA, ist auch recht ansehnlich. Nicht allzuselten hau ich es auch einfach so dazu...
> 
> Allerdings bekomme ich bei relativ vielen neueren Spielen Probleme mit meinem VRAM, 1Gb reicht halt nicht mehr für AA-Orgien. Muß in näherer Zeit mal was neues her.



Und du bist dir sicher, dass du weißt wovon du sprichst?  Vor allem frage ich mich was denn ein Edge detect filter mit Supersampling zu tun hat. Ich vermute doch das du einfaches MSAA meinst. Zu mal es mit deinen beiden Karten kritisch ist überhaupt 4xSSAA zu nutzen geschweige denn zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. April 2012)

SSAA lässt sich durchaus mit dem Edge-Detect Filter betreiben. Und HD5870-CF ist locker schnell genug für 4xSGSSAA oder auch mal höher, geht ja eh nur unter DX9.


----------



## Hübie (20. April 2012)

Nein. Das MSAA Sample nutzt vllt. den ED-Filter, aber SSAA sampled nicht mit diesem Kantenerkennungsalgorithmus. 4xMSAA mit ED ergibt afaik 12 samples. Wie sich SSAA auf Radeons zusammensetzt weiß ich nicht genau, da es noch keine detaillierte Analyse geschweige denn whitepaper gibt. Geht SSAA auch auf deiner HD 6970 und seinen HD 5870? Hab davon nix mitbekommen. Afaik solls nur auf den 7000er unter allen APIs laufen.

Edit: Ich bezog mich mit dem letzten Satz im vorherigen post eher auf die Problematiken zweier GPUs


----------



## Homerclon (21. April 2012)

Doch, ED-Filter wirkt auch bei SSAA.
Zumindest unter DX9, für Tests unter DX10/11 fehlt mir eine HD7k.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. April 2012)

[x] _Ganz andere Kombination_

Meistens mit 16:1AF und ohne AA. Ganz einfach deswegen, weil die Leistung für Kantenglättung nur selten für flüssige FPS ausreicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. April 2012)

Tipp: Kommende PCGH -> High-End-Marktübersicht -> neue Grafikkarte aussuchen, kaufen und nutzen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (27. April 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tipp: Kommende PCGH -> High-End-Marktübersicht -> neue Grafikkarte aussuchen, kaufen und nutzen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hoffentlich kommt die neue Ausgabe schon heute Mittag 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus running CyanogenMod 9 pre-alpha by Arco


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2012)

[x] _Ganz andere Kombination (Kommentarpflicht!)_

Je nach Grafikkarte unterschiedlich. Aktuell sind es 16x FAA (Fragment AA) und 8x AF  (Zumindest wenn möglich) Na, wer kommt drauf um welche Karte es sich handelt?

3dfx klassisch sind 4x und 8x RGSSAA und 1x AF.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. April 2012)

Matrox Parhelia.  *nööörd*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mAlkAv (27. April 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tipp: Kommende PCGH -> High-End-Marktübersicht -> neue Grafikkarte aussuchen, kaufen und nutzen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die kommt sowieso im Abo, ist also schon längst gekauft 
Ersatz für die HD5850 ist schon länger geplant, allerdings stört mich die geringe Tessellationsleistung der HD78xx/79xx und so warte ich noch ab was Nvidia unterhalb der GTX680 bringt.


----------



## butter_milch (27. April 2012)

Normal klöppel ich alles so hoch wie es geht (CS:S @ 32x CSAA) aber 4x MSAA und 16:1 AF sind das Minimum, wobei max. AF absoluten Vorrang hat.


----------



## MG42 (29. April 2012)

Kommt auf das Spiel an(Framerate), Manche gar ohne , andere mit 16:1AF und von 2xMSAA über 16 bis 2x SSAA.


----------



## thysol (29. April 2012)

[x] 8x MSAA/16:1 AF


----------



## Ironclad (5. Dezember 2013)

Meistens MSAA 4x da das noch flüssig läuft. 16:1 AF


----------

